# Can wethers have alfalfa hay free choice and pellets?



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

I posted a thread earlier asking what type of hay everyone eats. Trying to find Orchard grass in my area but seems difficult to find. Alfalfa hay may be easier. Can I feed them hay and a small amount of alfalfa pellets. Or is that way too much calcium? I use the pellets with some molasses to give them their herbal dewormer and feed coastal hay now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alfalfa pellets are fine.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Alfalfa pellets are fine.


They already eat alfalfa pellets. Can their free choice hay also be alfalfa? Or is that just alfalfa overkill and too much calcium? They barely nibble at their coastal hay I leave out free choice.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I think that's alfalfa overkill.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Why are you wanting to move away from the coastal hay? Are you having trouble finding hay that isn't moldy, etc?

I wouldn't go to only alfalfa hay and pellets if I had any choice, in part because of running into zinc problems. But mixing the alfalfa and the coastal sounds like a good idea.

Examination of the link between all-alfalfa and zinc deficiency
https://thriftyhomesteader.com/zinc-deficiency-goats/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

You’d be dealing with both mineral deficiency problems and urinary problems from too much calcium.

Especially since I believe you mentioned you had hard water as well?

I would do alfalfa pellets and grass hay or coastal hay. Either is fine.

If you have hard water, please please please add raw apple cider vinegar to the buckets!! This will help balance out the calcium.

Mixing alfalfa and coastal is still a bit high in calcium with pellets and hard water.

May I ask why you want to give alfalfa pellets? It’s really not necessary and if you take them away you can more safely introduce a mix of alfalfa and coastal.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Why are you wanting to move away from the coastal hay? Are you having trouble finding hay that isn't moldy, etc?
> 
> I wouldn't go to only alfalfa hay and pellets if I had any choice, in part because of running into zinc problems. But mixing the alfalfa and the coastal sounds like a good idea.
> 
> ...


They just barely eat the coastal hay. I filled their hay feeder a week ago and they haven't touched it except a nibble here or there. It looks good, no mold or dust. I feed them alfalfa pellets in the evening. I wonder if I should mix alfalfa hay with the coastal hay? Or would they just pick the alfalfa hay out of it? lol.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> They just barely eat the coastal hay. I filled their hay feeder a week ago and they haven't touched it except a nibble here or there. It looks good, no mold or dust. I feed them alfalfa pellets in the evening. I wonder if I should mix alfalfa hay with the coastal hay? Or would they just pick the alfalfa hay out of it? lol.


Well here's my thoughts cause I deal with picky wethers.

I HAVE to fill the feeder daily because if it sits out for more than a day they totally lose interest.

I noticed that when mine were younger they barely ate a flake, like really, they didn't eat a lot.

Try this:

1. So take all the old hay out of the feeder

2. Add in a very very small amount (DO NOT FILL IT UP!) if they finish that amount, add a bit more.

3. Continue to do this until you've found out how much hay they will eat on a daily basis.

4. Once you know how much they eat, make sure to fill the feeder with that amount (plus just a bit extra) every day.

If you fill in the morning, instead of adding more at evening feeding if they haven't finished it, simply pick the hay out of the feeder and turn it backwards and upside to make it seem new again. Fools them every time.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Well here's my thoughts cause I deal with picky wethers.
> 
> I HAVE to fill the feeder daily because if it sits out for more than a day they totally lose interest.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh, I will definitely try this!!


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> You'd be dealing with both mineral deficiency problems and urinary problems from too much calcium.
> 
> Especially since I believe you mentioned you had hard water as well?
> 
> ...


I do add ACV to their water daily. They prefer their water this way anyways 

I prefer to do alfalfa pellets because this is how I mix their organic herbal dewormer in. They eat it on top of their pellets mixed with some molasses. I would honestly prefer to keep them on the pellets where I can control the amount of calcium I give them. And it works for me because they pee like champs!

I will definitely try your hay method though!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> I do add ACV to their water daily. They prefer their water this way anyways
> 
> I prefer to do alfalfa pellets because this is how I mix their organic herbal dewormer in. They eat it on top of their pellets mixed with some molasses. I would honestly prefer to keep them on the pellets where I can control the amount of calcium I give them. And it works for me because they pee like champs!
> 
> I will definitely try your hay method though!


See what happens if you try the hay method with the coastal.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> See what happens if you try the hay method with the coastal.


Will do!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm confused. You'd think if the goats got hungry enough they'd eat whatever you gave them? 
Because mine dont get any more hay until its all gone. And if you dont get your share fast you aren't going to get any cause another goat will eat it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> I'm confused. You'd think if the goats got hungry enough they'd eat whatever you gave them?
> Because mine dont get any more hay until its all gone. And if you dont get your share fast you aren't going to get any cause another goat will eat it.


Honestly I thought that too but my goats are damn stubborn.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Honestly I thought that too but my goats are damn stubborn.


I guess because mine came from a place that they fought for food. So much so in fact that most of the goats look starving.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> I guess because mine came from a place that they fought for food. So much so in fact that most of the goats look starving.


As everyone knows, each goat is different. The never cease to surprise us!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> As everyone knows, each goat is different. The never cease to surprise us!!


So true. 
The buck I just got wastes his hay so I gotta stop that.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> So true.
> The buck I just got wastes his hay so I gotta stop that.


Haha GOOD LUCK!!

Eddie does this every day:










Honestly, I don't know how. He somehow lifts it and pulls it up and out of the feeder. I'm working on building a top for it.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Haha GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> Eddie does this every day:
> 
> ...


That would drive me insane!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> That would drive me insane!


Yep. Goats.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

:heehee:


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Haha GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> Eddie does this every day:
> 
> ...


HAHAHA OMG EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> I'm confused. You'd think if the goats got hungry enough they'd eat whatever you gave them?
> Because mine dont get any more hay until its all gone. And if you dont get your share fast you aren't going to get any cause another goat will eat it.


Right?! Maybe they are just full.... It just bothers me because I know the hay is good for their rumen! I tried feeding less alfalfa and skipping alfalfa pellets on some days, doesn't make a difference. I am going to try what Nigerian said and get rid of the hay and only put a small amount of new hay in there and see if they eat the new stuff.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Haha GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> Eddie does this every day:
> 
> ...


Good thing his cuteness makes up for it


----------

